#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Count down timer

## Marcel Coetzee

Hi

I'm hoping someone will be able to help.  I need to create a countdown timer in powerpoint for a presentation for our launch date.

Our suggested dates are 30 September or 17 October at 8am.

The presentation is on Thursday 16 July

Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks.

----------


## Pauleyb

Did you Google search?  This one looked interesting:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/o...515459f?auth=1

----------

